# how much fabric



## soccerld (Oct 2, 2007)

hey guys i have a crazy idea for my headliner and pillars in my mk4 gti. i was wondering how much fabric i should buy to do all of this. 5 yards? 10 yards? what is the normal amount?


----------



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

go buy a tape measure


----------



## HookahFrog (Nov 7, 2002)

shouldnt need more then 3 yards


----------



## crazy4myvw (Dec 18, 2008)

i think i used two on just the pillars. but i also ended up with a little extra and messed up a few times and restarted. hope it helps


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

watching this. i am asking the same question.


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I got a little over 5 yards to do my mk3 golf. I suggest planning on making mistakes, and having plenty of extra. Fabric gets discontinued very quickly so it never hurts to have enough left over to repair or re-do something if something should happen to it down the road.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

4-5 yards depending if the fabric has a pattern to it. 

2 yards for the headliner 1/2 for the sunroof cover if applicable. About 1-1/2yds for the pillars. Minimum of 4 but 5 to be safe. If it is cheap enough get some extra in case you make an oops.


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

5i1verbu11et said:


> 4-5 yards depending if the fabric has a pattern to it.
> 
> 2 yards for the headliner 1/2 for the sunroof cover if applicable. About 1-1/2yds for the pillars. Minimum of 4 but 5 to be safe. If it is cheap enough get some extra in case you make an oops.


is there like specific fabric for headliners etc.? or its any fabric?


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

you can use pretty much any fabric you'd like. the key is the adhesive. I suggest 3M Super 90 spray adhesive, or do a google search for a profesional grade headliner spray adhesive. After all the work of recovering nothing is worse than feeling when you see your hard work sagging because you used sub-par adhesive.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

DCA52387 said:


> *you can use pretty much any fabric you'd like. the key is the adhesive.* I suggest 3M Super 90 spray adhesive, or do a google search for a profesional grade headliner spray adhesive. After all the work of recovering nothing is worse than feeling when you see your hard work sagging because you used sub-par adhesive.


^^this^^ :thumbup:


----------



## 44stella (Jul 19, 2009)

did mine awhile back, i used ELMERS fabric adhesive. complete sheet* that is. it couldnt hold paper on a desk. the 3m90 is the way to go...looks like spidermans web when you spray it haha, and for the fabric, use the lightests/thinnest you can find that you like, the heavier it is, the bigger chance it will sag


----------



## owmygulay (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anybody have pics of the headliner and pillars all done in the same fabric? This sounds like a good idea. I was just looking at different fabrics today to redo my headliner. I didn't even think about the pillars.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

^^^^
I will have it done tomorrow in plaid and will post some pics. Headliner, s/r slider, s/r motor cover, all 6 pillars and the small trim at the back of the headliner


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

5i1verbu11et said:


> 4-5 yards depending if the fabric has a pattern to it.
> 
> 2 yards for the headliner 1/2 for the sunroof cover if applicable. About 1-1/2yds for the pillars. Minimum of 4 but 5 to be safe. If it is cheap enough get some extra in case you make an oops.


I am currently doing a MK4 GTI in plaid. 5 yards is more than enough to do headliner, s/r & all pillars and to match the pillar patterns to the headliner.


----------



## Evin's mk3 wolfsburg (Nov 27, 2010)

5i1verbu11et said:


> ^^^^
> I will have it done tomorrow in plaid and will post some pics. Headliner, s/r slider, s/r motor cover, all 6 pillars and the small trim at the back of the headliner


cant wait to see this :laugh:


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

*headliner & pillars!*



Evin's mk3 wolfsburg said:


> cant wait to see this :laugh:


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice. Did an awesome job making your pattern flow into your pillars, that's the hardest part of doing the whole thing IMO.


----------



## BubDub621 (Jul 26, 2008)

5i1verbu11et said:


>


:thumbup:
I'm hoping to do my headliner soon. Gotta find the right pattern first. Can't wait.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

DCA52387 said:


> you can use pretty much any fabric you'd like. the key is the adhesive. I suggest 3M Super 90 spray adhesive, or do a google search for a profesional grade headliner spray adhesive. After all the work of recovering nothing is worse than feeling when you see your hard work sagging because you used sub-par adhesive.


You want this...










_Loctite ® Maximum Strength Headliner Adhesive is a high strength, aerosol product designed for bonding foam, carpet, fabrics, plastics, rubber, etc. Loctite Maximum Strength Headliner Adhesive is resistant to extreme seasonal temperatures, is water-resistant, and sprays on clear._


----------



## DCA52387 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmmm...I'll give that a try on the next headliner I do. Ive had excellent results with the 3M Super90. It's rated for high temps also, but having the word "headliner" on the can gives a little extra assurance.


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

DCA52387 said:


> having the word "headliner" on the can gives a little extra assurance.


 That and "maximum strength" hit home with me.


----------



## bnana1951 (4 mo ago)

5i1verbu11et said:


> *headliner & pillars!*


 It turned out awesome. I want mine in plaid too. I would prefer a Scottish plaid. Wish me luck.


----------

